# Pick a violation



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I working on a lift today painting the front of a commercial building when a painting company from upstate pulls in to the parking lot next store and starts setting up to do some work. The building they are prepping for roof repaint was built in the early 50's and to my knowledge has never had any updates.
First they set up a ladder without securing it, the ladder barely reaches the roofline,no rungs extend up to use as handles to get onto and off the roof safely. They walk the roof with no harnesses or ropes and begin pressure washing the metal. The peak is about 45'. Run off begins to run out onto the sidewalk and street.
Then an hour later they begin priming with no respirators on. I have no idea what they were using but it smelled like he--. It was so strong that I stopped working and left for an early lunch until they were done because the smell was giving me a smashing headache. I felt sorry for the poor saps putting it on. When they finished priming they had managed to get paint all over a car in the parking lot. It is a used car dealer. It looked like someone poured a gallon of paint on the thing.
The whole time all crap was going on the owner(I assume) sat in a truck and watched these guys work. I wanted to ask him if he was RRP certified, if the company even owned any safety equipment and if he has ever heard of OSHA. Really pissed me off to watch because I could tell the guys doing the work were not pros and probably did not know any better but I'm sure the owner does! I would really like to turn the a-hole in. What do you guys think?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.osha.gov/as/opa/worker/complain.html

http://www.epa.gov/tips/


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Chris. Some things I can overlook but this is just blatant disregaurd of safety and law.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know, this is a touchy subject! Read the comments here, I agree with DB-RemdMD1008 .

Here is blog you might find interesting.

I keep a few RRP brochures with me and have no problem handing them out to anyone who may be unaware, I'd rather educate than report, but something as blatant and dangerous as that sounds, I'd report it.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the links, good info I appreciate it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, for now, it sounds like the building they are working on is a commercial building, so RRP does not apply unless it is a school or daycare facility.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

It is the safety violations that bother me more than anything. I don't like to see employers put employees in unsafe situations. I am on my way there this morning, will see what happens today. I think I am going to confront the contractor about it.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Were they "Irish Travelers"?

http://fraudtech.bizland.com/travelers.htm


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

While do we empathize with fellow tradespeople who are not protected, also remember that when they get injured, workers comp still pays regardless of whose fault it is. (The WW is a WC claims supervisor) 

So it does behoove us to protect our rates by persuading other companies to protect their workers.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

RCP said:


> I know, this is a touchy subject! Read the comments here, I agree with DB-RemdMD1008 .
> 
> Here is blog you might find interesting.
> 
> I keep a few RRP brochures with me and have no problem handing them out to anyone who may be unaware, I'd rather educate than report, but something as blatant and dangerous as that sounds, I'd report it.


I read those comments. I guess it's not approprate to quote them here. But in general, the contractors that quoted there are approaching a lot of different lines. Most suggesting unionization and they don't even know it. Some suggest more "guild-like" activity. This forum is a guild. I think guilds are good, especially when people don't even know that they're in one. That way you can distigiush between organized labor and free market enterprize. It's a network of trade info and not an extension of the legislative branch of federal or state government. 

If you can't litigate it in court- instead of litigating it to a state or fed bureaucacy then you have to think at some point that you are just a de-facto federal ( or state) agent when you turn someone in. That being said, this is where democrats are trying to go. To enlist YOU in the police state. The more you take part, the bigger you make the bureau- the bigger the state. The smaller the market. 

I am not doing much myself. I am considering these talks of "illegal" contractors with anticipation. I'm not yet RRP certified so I'm not advertising or growing. Which way will the country go within the next two years? It looks like the tide is about to change some. Maybe a lot. If Repubs take the House, and then the executive offiice in 2012- they will clip the wings of the EPA and OSHA to a cost per capita scale. A good thing!

I'm waiting to see if there will still be any profit left in our industry, for the ones who do the work, before I reinvest in it. It's NOT a comfortable place to be. If cap and tax passes- then we will see a lot more european style "labor" politics. Look at France, that's where we're headed. Imperical legislation (when one branch of the government upsets the balance of power) The judical branch is becoming less and less effective because we've been brow beaten into not suing anyone and lawyers are becoming more and more legislative doves than judicial hawks.
If it doesn't pass then the worries about "illegal Contracting" will go to the courts instead of the state. Where they belong. 

This is America, if you can't sue and win, then it's none of your business.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Silence is golden.
Here's another thing to think about. Within the next few years, if commercial starts don't pick up, "illegal" contractors will be the last of you "re-painters" worries. Because the big companies will be coming after the renovation market, and they'll get it.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow! OK then, maybe you could make your comments about this post in more lamen terms so "we" lowly little "re-painters" can understand just what in the he-- you are talking about. :no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> I read those comments. I guess it's not approprate to quote them here. But in general, the contractors that quoted there are approaching a lot of different lines. Most suggesting unionization and they don't even know it. Some suggest more "guild-like" activity. This forum is a guild. I think guilds are good, especially when people don't even know that they're in one. That way you can distigiush between organized labor and free market enterprize. It's a network of trade info and not an extension of the legislative branch of federal or state government.


The comment I referred to was this,

_It's not about "snitching" (that's for grade schoolers and drug dealers)- it's about professionalism. We talk about being professionals and wanting to be treated as professionals - so then, we need to ACT like professionals. If a doctor knows someone is practicing medicine without a license, the AMA requires them to report that person. If an attorney knows that someone is practicing law with passing the Bar for that state, the ABA requires them to report that person. Why should we be any different? Those of us who ARE professionals and conduct our businesses legally should not ever feel hesitation or guilt about reporting others who are breaking the law to pull food from our table while continuing to perpetuate our industry's negative public perception._

I am not sure what you are talking about in the rest of your post?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wallpaper Gypsy said:


> Silence is golden.
> Here's another thing to think about. Within the next few years, if commercial starts don't pick up, "illegal" contractors will be the last of you "re-painters" worries. Because the big companies will be coming after the renovation market, and they'll get it.


That's already happening, the days of the low hanging fruit are over.


----------

